# Horizon smoker company??



## hickory-smoke (Mar 28, 2012)

I have had a horizon trailer smoker ordered since jan 23. I was hoping to have it by now. As I am really excited to get to use it. But I had not heard from them about it I decided to email them to check on progress. I was told how the fit behind due to medical issues. And I understand that. But has anyone had issues with delivery from this company?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 28, 2012)

As you can see, if you have any further delays, *notify the Ringmaster as it states above. *They can put pressure on the manufacturer to get'er'done or risk losing their Smoke Ring BBQ Webring endorsement.

Also, their return policy states
[h3]Return Policy[/h3]

All of the products on our web site are 100% satisfaction guaranteed. If you are not completely satisfied, you may return the unused item(s) *within 30 days of purchase for a refund.*

****Shipping charges are non-refundable****  
****Custom orders are non-refundable****  

Your purchase has already exceeded the 30 day limit from the time of purchase..


----------



## snowrider (Jul 3, 2013)

I ordered the 16" convection plate from Horizon smokers on May 14th last month.Called twice, emailed 3 times. No response from them. 

I got somebody on the phone once 2 weeks ago and I feel he gave me the run around. Said he was backed up on orders. But since I called he would try and get it out the week I called. Its been

2 weeks and I don't have my plate yet.

Kinda think this company sucks on customer service.


----------



## veryolddog (Jul 3, 2013)

Call or investigate Yoder Smokers at yodersmokers  and ask for Don Cary or Byron Funk. They will take care of you and get the job done, on time or ahead of schedule.


----------



## dburne (Jul 3, 2013)

SnowRider said:


> I ordered the 16" convection plate from Horizon smokers on May 14th last month.Called twice, emailed 3 times. No response from them.
> 
> I got somebody on the phone once 2 weeks ago and I feel he gave me the run around. Said he was backed up on orders. But since I called he would try and get it out the week I called. Its been
> 
> ...


Oh man, sounds like I may be in for a very long wait. Ordered a convection plate and a charcoal  basket last week, for my Oklahoma Joe smoker...


----------



## djbrady33 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a Horizon Smoker and love it. I have ordered a Convection plate, cover , cooking grates , and firebox grates from them.  The site says delivery is 3-4 weeks since items are non-inventory. It is worth the wait because the products are of superior quality. I have called and have not had a problem getting through when I had questions.


----------



## dburne (Jul 3, 2013)

djbrady33 said:


> I have a Horizon Smoker and love it. I have ordered a Convection plate, cover , cooking grates , and firebox grates from them.  The site says delivery is 3-4 weeks since items are non-inventory. It is worth the wait because the products are of superior quality. I have called and have not had a problem getting through when I had questions.


Have you got your accessories yet?
Yes when I ordered mine last week, it did state they were custom ( plate and coal basket for OK Joe) and expect a 3-4 week delivery - but the OP posted, he has been waiting on his since Jan? That seems a little extreme to me...


----------



## snowrider (Jul 5, 2013)

djbrady33 said:


> I have a Horizon Smoker and love it. I have ordered a Convection plate, cover , cooking grates , and firebox grates from them.  The site says delivery is 3-4 weeks since items are non-inventory. It is worth the wait because the products are of superior quality. I have called and have not had a problem getting through when I had questions.


Well it's been about 4 weeks now. Going to call them again and see what the deal is.

I didn't read the site and see that there was such a long wait. I ordered it on the 6/14 so it should be here soon I hope.


----------



## frosty (Jul 5, 2013)

As for the smoker, I cannot help.  On the accesories, Take a photo to a local "Mom & Pop" welder, and I bet he can make those in less time.  Even if it costs a little more, you will save money on the shipping.


----------



## snowrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Called Horizon today. The guy I talked to apologized for the long wait and said he'd have it shipped today. Long wait but worth it for the quality.


----------



## dburne (Aug 17, 2013)

I thought I would add my experience so far to this thread as well, I posted in the Charcoal Smokers forum also.

Ordered a convection plate and charcoal basket, for my new OKJ Longhorn Offset , on June 23rd.

Website said 3-4 weeks, still says that today - it has been 7 weeks now with no word from them. Emailed them a week ago, with no response from them.

Guess I will try calling next week... Pretty bad service though imho. I wish I had seen threads like this back when I ordered from them.

Have company coming from out of town this weekend, and really wanted to have these already for the large smoke I will be doing, thought I had ordered in plenty of time...


----------



## snowrider (Aug 22, 2013)

You can make the basket yourself. Just get some expanded steel from a hardware store. Use bolt cutters to cut it, way faster.

As for the delay; the squeaky wheel gets the oil. I called Horizon about four times and asked WTF was going on. Then I got it after 7 weeks.


----------



## dburne (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, I will certainly keep calling if it does not get here next week like he told me.


----------



## hopmeister (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought a 20 inch backyard Ranger from Bass Pro that had to be ordered from Horizon and it had been over a month ago....I contacted Horizon several time adding a basket and convection plate and a Second Shelf........ I never got an email from them when I was checking on the status of my order...But I did call and when I was able to get a hold of Steph I was told it would be shipped Aug. 23rd...... Well that never happened so I started Bugging the Merchandise Manager at Bass Pro that was very helpful.....She went up the ladder and contacted Roger and Yesterday I got a call from Steve saying it would go into production by the end of this week and be shipped to bass pro on Wed.......I know they say to allow 4 to 6 weeks for delivery.... But I wanted to stay on top of it,,,,,,, I went through Bass Pro to saver the 450.00 for shipping.

Fingers Crossed it will be shipped Wed.


----------



## dburne (Sep 4, 2013)

When I talked to Steve last week, he told me that they were very backed up , especially on the convection plates - and they were pretty much in a " squeaky wheel gets the grease" mode.

He did ship them out for me last Wed. and he even shipped Fed EX to be sure I would have them on Friday for the weekend smoke I had coming up - he did and I got them on Friday.

Took about 8 weeks or so for me to get the items I had ordered, however I did not start calling till couple weeks ago - probably if I had called and discussed with them sooner, I might have got them sooner...

I would suggest, you call him again like on Tuesday,  just to confirm it is still on schedule to ship Wed.

Btw, very happy with the convection plate and charcoal basket I got from them.


----------



## hopmeister (Sep 4, 2013)

From the looks of the emails that were sent to Steve and Roger from Bass Pro I would just bet it will be shipped on Wed.


----------



## snowrider (Sep 6, 2013)

Horizon has a wicked bad lag time on their shipping. That's the only problem with them. Other than that their products are very well made.
You can check out my other posts & see what I'm talking about. 
The squeaky wheel get the oil with this company. I'm from Massachusetts so I bitch a lot when I don't get my merch aftah 4 weeks or so.
I would give them slack though; as I was told they've outsourced production to other machine shops cause they're very back up.


----------



## dburne (Sep 6, 2013)

I am certainly VERY impressed with the charcoal basket and convection plate I received from them.

Was worth the wait.


----------



## kcphilaflyer (Sep 30, 2013)

Ordered a 16" heat plate on Aug 19th, going on the 7th week now, two emails and a voicemail and still haven't heard from them on any type of status.  Actually went last week and just bought one local because figured by the time I got it (if ever) it would be the middle of winter and worthless then.

Actually left a voicemail/email trying to get the order changed to a 20" plate due to having a friend that could use one now that I no longer need one.  I'm doubting I'll ever hear back from them.

I understand being backed up, understandable, but would be nice to know whats going on.


----------



## dburne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fwiw, I got voice mail a couple of time and did not bother leaving a message, I kept calling every little bit until someone picked up the phone which they eventually did. Once I actually talked to them on the phone, things started happening with my order.


----------



## hopmeister (Sep 30, 2013)

After multiple broken promises given to my wife and I we had zero confidence in this company so we opted to take our businesses elsewhere.


----------



## snowrider (Oct 2, 2013)

kcphilaflyer said:


> Ordered a 16" heat plate on Aug 19th, going on the 7th week now, two emails and a voicemail and still haven't heard from them on any type of status.  Actually went last week and just bought one local because figured by the time I got it (if ever) it would be the middle of winter and worthless then.
> 
> Actually left a voicemail/email trying to get the order changed to a 20" plate due to having a friend that could use one now that I no longer need one.  I'm doubting I'll ever hear back from them.
> 
> I understand being backed up, understandable, but would be nice to know whats going on.


Yeah, that's what goes on with them.


----------



## hopmeister (Oct 2, 2013)

I have no faith in them


----------

